# Practicing Orthodontics in UAE/Qatar



## re_ne_arena (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm an orthodontist with a 60,000 $ yearly income in my office in Iran.
I would like to migrate to UAE or Qatar for better expressing my abilities in orthodontics. 
I know about the regulations, but what about the salary and is it easy for an Iranian to find a good job there? 
Really appreciate your help.


----------



## johnjones111 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi
I am not a dentist, but I do live in Qatar, and with teenagers in my house I am a little bit familiar with orthodontics.

I would suggest two possible approaches. One is to contact dental practices directly. We use Dr Sarah's: Dr Sarah’s Dental Centres Doha Qatar, British Dentist Doha Qatar, Multispeciality Dental Center Qatar, Pediatric Dental Clinic Doha, Dentistry Clinic Doha Qatar, Dental Care, Dental Clinic Qatar, Dental Doha, Clinic Qatar but I'm sure there are many others. Send me a PM and I'll send you a scanned copy of the relevant pages from the business directory.

The second approach is to think if you know any local families. Quite a few prominent families in Qatar have Iranian roots.

I hope this is helpful, and good luck.

JJ


----------



## re_ne_arena (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi,
Thanks for your helpful information. I have sent my CV to some of job ads in Qatar, but there was no reply. As the Qatar government has not a good relationship with IR Iran government, I worry about this for finding job there and acceptance of my documents.I really know a lot and have a lot to do in my field, but unfortunately there is not a good environment here to use all of them.
And I do not know anyone in Qatar. Isn't my employer support sufficient for getting a work visa?
Thanks for your attention,
Reza




johnjones111 said:


> Hi
> I am not a dentist, but I do live in Qatar, and with teenagers in my house I am a little bit familiar with orthodontics.
> 
> I would suggest two possible approaches. One is to contact dental practices directly. We use Dr Sarah's: Dr Sarah’s Dental Centres Doha Qatar, British Dentist Doha Qatar, Multispeciality Dental Center Qatar, Pediatric Dental Clinic Doha, Dentistry Clinic Doha Qatar, Dental Care, Dental Clinic Qatar, Dental Doha, Clinic Qatar[/url] but I'm sure there are many others. Send me a PM and I'll send you a scanned copy of the relevant pages from the business directory.
> ...


----------



## johnjones111 (Nov 8, 2015)

I think you will need an invitation from an employer in Qatar in order to come here (you might be able to get a tourist visa, but I just don't know).


----------



## re_ne_arena (Dec 13, 2015)

I will contact some Dental clinics for the beginning. 
Thanks


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

re_ne_arena said:


> Hi, Thanks for your helpful information. I have sent my CV to some of job ads in Qatar, but there was no reply. As the Qatar government has not a good relationship with IR Iran government, I worry about this for finding job there and acceptance of my documents.I really know a lot and have a lot to do in my field, but unfortunately there is not a good environment here to use all of them. And I do not know anyone in Qatar. Isn't my employer support sufficient for getting a work visa? Thanks for your attention, Reza


 Before you look for a job, you will need to make sure you have the proper licenses to practice dentistry. You may contact DHA in Dubai to start an online application. To be honest with you, most employers will not look at your resume if you don't have the license. Obtaining license can take anywhere from 3 months to a year. 
As far as jobs, I can tell you for sure that there are many clinics in Dubai but also there are many orthodontists. So there is definitely a competition out there. 
The last thing I want to tell you as a colleague is that what makes you think you can utilize all the things you know in Dubai? Dentistry in Dubai has changed a lot, it sure is a very competitive market and unless you find a job in certain clinics, your situation will not be any different than what it is in Iran.
As an orthodontists you may make north of 20000 a month with an Iranian passport, but You will need to factor in the housing cost, living expenses, school fees and many other things.


----------



## re_ne_arena (Dec 13, 2015)

mehranR said:


> Before you look for a job, you will need to make sure you have the proper licenses to practice dentistry. You may contact DHA in Dubai to start an online application. To be honest with you, most employers will not look at your resume if you don't have the license. Obtaining license can take anywhere from 3 months to a year.
> As far as jobs, I can tell you for sure that there are many clinics in Dubai but also there are many orthodontists. So there is definitely a competition out there.
> The last thing I want to tell you as a colleague is that what makes you think you can utilize all the things you know in Dubai? Dentistry in Dubai has changed a lot, it sure is a very competitive market and unless you find a job in certain clinics, your situation will not be any different than what it is in Iran.
> As an orthodontists you may make north of 20000 a month with an Iranian passport, but You will need to factor in the housing cost, living expenses, school fees and many other things.


Thanks for your information Mehran. 
I am preparing documents to register for the DHA.I did not know it would get such a long time though.
I know that there are a lot of orthodontists in Dubai, but I think there is the oportunity for development too. There are a lot of well known international clinics there. I do my best for the patients here, but it does not make a sense for them. I prefer to visit less patients, but concentrate more on them. And someone recognises the details and the short length of my treatments.
At last, I am single and upon my searching, there would be 40000 usd expenses annualy. And if my saving is not as much as in Iran, at least I live in peace and security.
I don't know if my perception about living in Dubai is right, if I'm wrong please do let me know.


----------

